# Promise Acre baking



## promiseacres (Oct 20, 2017)

My latest creation. A fish cake for my fishing loving nephews birthday. 


 

any thoughts? Other than in not being 100% level, I was happy with it.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 20, 2017)

looks yummy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 20, 2017)

Like how you made the waves look so real!


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 27, 2017)

Today's creation


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2017)

Cute!  I need a couple cakes for a fund raiser tomorrow....that one will do nicely.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 7, 2017)

Practicing on pie... apple 


and mini pumpkin


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 2, 2017)

Pies are selling well. But still love decorating a cake. Can't wait for Kinzey's birthday! ! 
This is for our Christmas banquet at church tomorrow.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2017)

I plan on making a cake I have not made before... I'll have to post pics when it is done.
It will either turn out great or be a  

I need to buy some Russia Tips.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 3, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> This is for our Christmas banquet at church tomorrow.


Really beautiful!


----------



## RoahT (Dec 3, 2017)

Just now looking at this thread and wow! You're amazing!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> Pies are selling well. But still love decorating a cake. Can't wait for Kinzey's birthday! !
> This is for our Christmas banquet at church tomorrow.
> View attachment 40837



Gorgeous! You are an artist in frosting!


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2017)

What is your next baking project?


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 4, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> What is your next baking project?


I have a couple more pies to make today. Then I told a friend I would make him a German chocolate cake and then my Kinzey turns 3 on the 17th so she gets a monkey cake.

Was disappointed my poinsettia cake really dried out... so more work.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2017)

Love German Chocolate!

I like cake but most icings are too sweet for me... hard finding icing recipes that aren't like eating straight sugar. UGH
I  do love pie! Your pie looks great!

Have you ever tried Blueberry / Pear Pie? It is out of this world, crazy good! 

We had a crappy oven for 6 years so I couldn't bake... nothing came out good. I use to (old house) bake every weekend, I would employ our neighbors family to taste test along with my own and judge how things came out. It was so much fun!
Great for me too because that way I didn't have a housefull of kids wanting more and on a sugar high.... it would be gone between the two families.  

I'm still a believer of the best ingredient is LOVE. When love goes into the baking/cooking you can  just always tell the difference.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 10, 2017)

Here's what I baked this week. 
Apple pie, sugar cream pie, sky high chocolate mousse pie, pecan pie, and sugar cookies with buttercream mostly for a family get together we had today.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2017)

I used to make a chocolate mocha frosting with instant coffee dissolved in a table spoon of water, cocoa, confectioners sugar and a stick of butter. It was delicious over a chocolate cake.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 10, 2017)

I have to get my order for you for Christmas. One of each will be fine. Not sure your going rate, but I am sure it is quite fair. I will meet you up in Lafayette.
_Down _in Lafayette for you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2017)

What tips do you like best? Brand?
I really want to make cookies with my press this year. Haven't done that inn a long time.

It is fun to see all your goodies! 
The chocolate mousse pie needs to be in my tummy!


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 11, 2017)

@Southern by choice 
I have been using wilton's tips. 2D for my roses, still playing around otherwise. Want to get my cookie buttercream thinner, more glazelike next time. Pecan pie was for DH, he really liked it. It was made with fresh, homegrown pecans I buy from a friend. Wish I had a pecan tree, they are super yummy just plan. 

@Pastor Dave been getting $15 for the pumpkin and apple pies.... but ingredients in the chocolate and pecan are quite a bit more. Need to look at that. I am trying to keep things reasonable. Usually set prices about 2 to 3 times above costs but depending on time factor.... then it's still not much of an income.but am getting quicker the more I bake. And I have to watch what I sell.... Indiana really doesn't want you to sell much that needs refrigeration, even pumpkin is technically not allowed...I would like to learn to make pumpkin rolls though. So far just selling to go friends and family. But I enjoy it and it is something that's very doable while homeschooling.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm going to have to quit reading your posts.  I stepped on the scale and had put on 3 pounds just reading your thread.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## promiseacres (Dec 11, 2017)

here's some more calories for you. 


soft pretzels....


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2017)

Do you ever make Baklava?  I LOVE baklava!
Hmmm. Maybe I should make baklava. 
Now you have me thinking about warm soft pretzels!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 12, 2017)

@Southern by choice, you mentioned wanting a Kosher kitchen on someone's post. Can't remember now. How does one go abt doing that? I know Catholic priests have and bless holy water, but if I take a bottle of water with me on my hospital visits or home Communion visits, it's just drinking water. (Just an example)
Does it involve a rabbi, or is it just avoiding bringin any item into the kitchen that isn't Kosher? I have wondered this for a while.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 12, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Do you ever make Baklava?  I LOVE baklava!
> Hmmm. Maybe I should make baklava.
> Now you have me thinking about warm soft pretzels!


I haven't made baklava.... I have heard of it but 
 (Opening another tab to Google baklava  ...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2017)

@Pastor Dave in the truest sense there are many criteria... in a simple sense- dairy and meats never touch, separate utensils, dishes, etc
Many do not realize that many food and safety laws actually mimic many of the kosher laws. 

For me- I just want a double kitchen basically... meats on one side with everything to cook, handle, prepare... the other side dairy.
Including separate sinks and refrigerators. Island center for fruits and vegetables. 

I am a bit fanatical about the handling of meat and dairy... so it appeals greatly to me. 
As it is I hate my food touching. Casseroles are very rare for me. 

@promiseacres  I had a friend that was Yugoslavian and her mother would make her recipe for me... truly I have never had any baklava that was better than hers... ever. I LOVE baklava! 

Question for you... do you ever make your own caster sugar?  It is so expensive and hard to find I don't use it but it sure would make some recipes far better... I read you can easily "make your own" but I don't have a good food processor. Hoping to get one but still reading reviews... any recommendations there?


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 16, 2017)

Monkey cake for my youngest.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 18, 2017)

my high school best friend's father was Greek. When his mother came to visit, she made baklava. It was so good! Hadn't thought about that in years.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2017)

Your thread has encouraged me! 
I won't clog it up though... I'll just share on my journal.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 22, 2017)

Last few days' goodies. Pecan rolls, turtles, chocolate covered pretzels, chocolate covered caramels, gingerbread cookies. Also made beef jerky on Monday, Tuesday. We are giving goodies for Christmas. Good/bad thing I didn't get any orders.... 
Today decorating more cookies, and making buckeyes, and peppermint bark. Josh wants a sky high chocolate mousse pie for our get together on Sunday.... but it may have to wait until tomorrow... we will see.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

That all looks delicious! I loved baking cookies with my kids when they were little, we ate most of the dough, then baked what was left! LOL


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 23, 2017)

Got it all done today.  Including the chocolate pie... 
kids helped decorate cookies last night. Hope our family members appreciate the goodies.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

Food should not only taste good, but look good too. Beautiful pie, I am sure your family will be delighted.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2017)

@promiseacres  Decided I don't want to mess with the Italian Buttercream until I can make it easily- I am afraid I'll end up with cooked egg whites instead of frosting  
Soooo instead I am going to do a Whipped Ganache


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 1, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> @promiseacres  Decided I don't want to mess with the Italian Buttercream until I can make it easily- I am afraid I'll end up with cooked egg whites instead of frosting
> Soooo instead I am going to do a Whipped Ganache


Ganache is good too. I have used a meringue powder buttercream I like, it pipes well and isn't as sugary as American buttercream.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Ganache is good too. I have used a meringue powder buttercream I like, it pipes well and isn't as sugary as American buttercream.


Do share if you don't mind. 
That is the issue with most icings- too sweet. I don't like icing that taste like I bit into straight sugar.  
The whipped Ganache I thought may be a good option.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 3, 2018)

@Southern by choice  here is the website I got the MP BC from. there's a couple other recipes too. 
https://karenscookieblog.wordpress.com/category/recipe
Just told a friend I'd donate 2 dozen decorated cookies for their fundraiser to re build their rabbit barn. A neighbor's tree fell on theirs and insurance isn't replacing much.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 3, 2018)

That's not right. Is the neighbor at least being cooperative with your friend? It should be the insurance of the property owner's tree. I hate to hear about situations like this. The neighbor should at least be willing to buy the lumber and offer some help in rebuilding, etc.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks, I have used the powder before, many years ago... maybe I should try again.

So what kind of cookies are you making?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 3, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks, I have used the powder before, many years ago... maybe I should try again.
> 
> So what kind of cookies are you making?


Sugar, offered choice of bunnies or valentine.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 6, 2018)

Practice cookies


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow, they look great!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 6, 2018)

Mmmmm. Sugar cookies. My favorite are snickerdoodle. Love them! Make those and we may have to negotiate some trade for rabbit sausage. 

I suppose I could give you the recipes for use with your own rabbit meat, but then again you could do the same with the cookies


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 6, 2018)

All look really nice. Can't beat home made.
I made a Sourdough apple cake for my birthday. Now i am trying to only have one serving of it. LOL
Only trouble with creating these yummy things in the kitchen is if your household is two people its hard to keep off the weight.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 6, 2018)

alsea1 said:


> is if your household is two people its hard to keep off the weight.


Yes, definitely gained weight this past month... :/ oh well. 
@Pastor Dave  snicker doodles are my favorite too.... I try not to make my favorites though...for some reason I say no to my kids better than to myself.   At this time not planning on butchering our bunnies...  but would love to try some. If I am ever heading to Lafayette will let you know.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2018)

I like the snowflakes the best. Because I like snowflakes... the cookie kind 
Did you make royal icing? With or without meringue powder?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 7, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I like the snowflakes the best. Because I like snowflakes... the cookie kind
> Did you make royal icing? With or without meringue powder?


It's the meringue powder buttercream,  you add extra water and it becomes a glaze still playing with consistency. They turned out perfectly in taste though.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2018)

Artwork in frosting! Awesome!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 11, 2018)

Made whole grain bread today.... super soft bread....may just have a loaf for supper


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 11, 2018)

Love the smell of fresh baked bread.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 11, 2018)

The breads look awesome.

Have you by any chance tried to make a NO yeast bread?  We have tried but not had much luck.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 11, 2018)

Not other than zucchini or banana bread. Am tempted to try sour dough. And saw some quick breads that sound interesting.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 11, 2018)

Can you eat beer bread?   No added yeast.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 12, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Can you eat beer bread?   No added yeast.



We haven't but will take a look.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 13, 2018)

Cookies for 4H meeting
feeling better about how to "flood" the icing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 13, 2018)

Those 4H cookies look awesome! Great job!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 14, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Those 4H cookies look awesome! Great job!


Thanks


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 26, 2018)

Cheese cake for my Dad


And Jocelyn'sBirthday cake
 



I made a key lime pie this week


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2018)

Feel free to box that key lime pie up and ship it to Texas!   It looks absolutely delish!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 27, 2018)

Key Lime and Cheesecake are my favorites and I'm pretty sure those would fit the bill.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 27, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Feel free to box that key lime pie up and ship it to Texas!   It looks absolutely delish!


It's a bit tart.... maybe it's supposed to be? I done recall ever having eaten one. But DH wanted one. He says too tart too. Maybe the limes weren't fully ripe. But it is pretty. 
Now the cheese cake looked terrible, it cracked and I put too much chocolate on top but was super yummy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2018)

There should be a bit of tart...but not overpoweringly so.  But, if you're a key lime lover like me... I'd probably just add more whipped cream, lol!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 27, 2018)

In this state, there is a big demand for real kolaches.
(dough wrapped weiners or sausage are NOT kolaches--that would be a klobásník  or klobisniky)

Real Kolache:






Abomination:





I would have to drive nearly 100 miles to get a real kolache, and have done it several times.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2018)

My first marriage was into a Czech family.  Oh my goodness, I had never known a kolache before that...and it's darn hard to find a good one since.  Poppy seed, farmers cheese, apricot, even prune!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 27, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> My first marriage was into a Czech family.  Oh my goodness, I had never known a kolache before that...and it's darn hard to find a good one since.  Poppy seed, farmers cheese, apricot, even prune!





frustratedearthmother said:


> My first marriage was into a Czech family.  Oh my goodness, I had never known a kolache before that...and it's darn hard to find a good one since.  Poppy seed, farmers cheese, apricot, even prune!


they look yummy


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 28, 2018)

kolache's are yummy, my aunt would make them


----------



## RoahT (Jan 28, 2018)

As I'm scrolling through this thread with the 4 yr old girl that I babysit she's saying "mmm, that's good, mmm, that's good too" to every picture!  (and I agree with her! )


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2018)

I am going to make cannoli this week ... if I get time. 
I haven't had a good cannoli in a long time. 

Last time the key lime pie pic wasn't up... that looks so good!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 29, 2018)

Very nice, apparent we have plenty of skilled chefs

The pictures are very beautiful and their shape is delicious


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2018)

@promiseacres  why can't you live closer? We could have so much fun! 

So over the next few weeks I have to make several different cakes/desserts. 
This may prove to be a challenge.

1) Cannolis
2) Blackberry /Lemon cake with A mild Lemon Buttercream icing (piped)
3) Salted Caramel Cheesecake
4) "Twix" Ice Cream Cake
5) Tiramisu

Tiramisu is one of my very favorite desserts. I am wondering if I should make the cannolis with the Mascarpone since I have to make the mascarpone for the Tiramisu.
Of course then that gets me to thinking- UGH I could have used our milk for the cheese... but all the does are now dried off. Then I thought of my disaster with the cream separator. 
Of course that gave my kids some great memories... milk... all over me, the kitchen, the floor...

I give them so much to laugh at. 

They all love my ice cream cakes but many years ago the first one I ever made came from my neighbor. I used her recipe. She made these cakes for a hefty price but they were really good.
I followed her recipe for the icing to the "T". It seemed "wrong" but what did I know? Anyway the icing recipe was wrong and it was like concrete. 
EVERY time I make an ice cream cake they all bring up the "cement" icing! EVERY TIME! 

The desserts are all for the family. We are all getting together so you know how it is... everyone (grown kids) has to have something different.
It should be fun.

I wanted to ask you, and the fellow herdies on this thread... what are some of your "can't live without" baking items? 

I want to get a tilting turntable. But I envision my cakes sliding right off onto the floor. I guess my kids would have another amusing story.
Anyone have one? Do you like it?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 31, 2018)

Unfortunately proximity doesn't help me with being too busy. I live an hour from my best friend and my kinfolk. I usually only see them 4 to 6 times a year. My congregation lives a few miles from me and only see them once a week.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 4, 2018)

I just got a turntable.... it's great though it's not tilting. My new favorite must have item is a silicone mat that I can roll out my pies, knead breads on, ect...love it
made soft pretzel sticks tonight....ate way too many. I will make chocolate chip cookies tomorrow I think.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 4, 2018)

Boy do those look scrumptious!!! .....ya wouldn't have had to if I was there....I love those things. I used to get them from a place called Hot Sam's here with cream cheese all over it. I have never made any before, but may have to give it a shot and see how they turn out....


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 4, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Boy do those look scrumptious!!! .....ya wouldn't have had to if I was there....I love those things. I used to get them from a place called Hot Sam's here with cream cheese all over it. I have never made any before, but may have to give it a shot and see how they turn out....


Lots of recipes...I like mall pretzels on allrecipes...it does take a couple rises though... I put the leftovers in the freezer and then we reheat them in the microwave.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm too lazy o make them but sure do love those big hot, salted, soft pretzels with mustard... Generally one of those is enough for me but man are they good. Before I read the post, I though it was a tray of breakfast sausages...  When I see food, I naturally go to meat first... I'm a carnivore at heart.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 5, 2018)

Yah, I was thinking homemade sausage, but pretzels are good too.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2018)

Breakfast and coffee is ready. Sausage, eggs and toast with wild plum jelly.


----------



## RoahT (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2018)

The purple cake is cooling. Yes it is 2:30 am.   Lemon icing in the fridge for the night- I will pipe tomorrow.
Too tired to start the other cake.
I will make cannolis tomorrow. The ricotta is draining, mascarpone I ended up buying.   Will start the dough for the shells in the am.

Pics tomorrow- I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 10, 2018)

Made a Boston cream cake Thursday for my birthday. It's yummy but pretty awful looking. Next year will make me a cheesecake instead.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2018)

Treat yourself!  Make that cheesecake now!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 10, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Treat yourself!  Make that cheesecake now!


Not until some cookies and the Boston cream are gone...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 10, 2018)

Yum! Y’all are making me want something sweet!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2018)

I went through that "need" last night... Thankfully I didn't have any candy or such in the house... I would have finished it and still felt "needy"...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 11, 2018)

I still haven’t gotten my “fix.” Not quite sure what would settle it though


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 16, 2018)

Made Paint Your Own  Cookies....  they are fun!! Need some stencils.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 16, 2018)

That looks like a lot of fun!!! May have to try that...I’ve got DH’s niece and nephew next week for a couple days and they love to do things like that when they are here!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 27, 2018)

More cookie sets. Sent some to family and made some for me science class.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 12, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I still haven’t gotten my “fix.” Not quite sure what would settle it though


@Wehner Homestead did you get your "fix" yet? 
Pineapple upsidedown cake?
Apple Crisps?
Carrot Cake?
Cinnamon buns?


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 12, 2018)

@promiseacres your baked goodies looked delicious! What will you be baking next?

I love to bake and I usually try to bake something every weekend, no time during the week. I think this weekend I'm going to make a Pineapple Upside down cake.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 12, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> @Wehner Homestead did you get your "fix" yet?
> Pineapple upsidedown cake?
> Apple Crisps?
> Carrot Cake?
> Cinnamon buns?



Hard to say...that was a bit ago. I’m thinking I need a fix again! Right now it’s a sweet (chocolate) and salty fix that’s needed! Lol


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 14, 2018)

Well just told my aunt I would bake a cake and cupcakes for my Grandpa's birthday. And going to make a sheet cake for church snacks next week. 
I did make and sell some of the PYO cookies also at Easter.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 22, 2018)

German chocolate sheet cake for church. And my helpers.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 22, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> German chocolate sheet cake for church. And my helpers. View attachment 47278


My sister's Czech mother-in-law used to make those..super good but would kill me outright if I were to have one in front of me now.

(I still have all the stuff on the kitchen counter for kolaches...just haven't felt like getting it done. Maybe this week while I'm on "restricted duty' status...)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 22, 2018)

German Chocolate is amazing!!!


----------



## promiseacres (May 6, 2018)

birthday cake for my Grandpa's 88th!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 6, 2018)

That is so cute!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 6, 2018)

I just put on 4 pounds reading the latest.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 21, 2018)

Ahh okay I am in heaven animal and baking and gardening people 
I finally fit in lol. Well outside of being crazy but that's just m secret to being me. I was thinking about making cookies now I am thinking chocolate cake.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 16, 2018)

Baking again. Made Eggless chocolate chip cookies last week. Have pie crusts ready. And made John a mirror Galaxy cake. Can't say it's my favorite glaze but it's really cool looking.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 16, 2018)

That is a first for me and you are right.  It is cool looking!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 17, 2018)

It sure looks cool!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 17, 2018)

My heart did a leap of joy when I saw you were back to baking again!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh my! I am definitely following this! Love your creations!!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 17, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> My heart did a leap of joy when I saw you were back to baking again!!!


Her oven is fixed! Whoop whoop!


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 17, 2018)

@RollingAcres @Wehner Homestead @MatthewsHomestead 
Thanks you'e all sweet to be so excited.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 16, 2018)

Baking again... chocolate cupcakes with twist frosting made for a special event at church



And kinzey's birthday cake for today. She wanted a rainbow cake and this was her favorite on YouTube. Wasn't what I was thinking and I think she'll like it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey promise acres you might be able to help me. I was baking a recipe from Pintrest it was sour dough after like six hours I had not even begun to rise .Thinking (feed my starter night before so it was active) the house might have been to cold for it....


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 21, 2018)

@Jesusfreak101 Did it use salt? I don’t have much experience with sour dough...
My baking today


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes it did but you were not supposed to add until after the dough rested.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 23, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Yes it did but you were not supposed to add until after the dough rested.


Not sure... I use my oven or wood burner when wanting yeast doughs to raise. So might be temps.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 3, 2019)

Making fudge hearts for Valentine’s Day... trued pb chocolate and also white chocolate caramel pecan


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## greybeard (Feb 5, 2019)

yum yum yum yum!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 5, 2019)

That cookie is MINE !!!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 6, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> That cookie is MINE !!!


It's fudge..  here’s another flavor, chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 10, 2019)

Fudge heart
And my birthday cake... a new recipe vanilla mousse cheesecake


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 10, 2019)

Realized I didn’t post Jocelyn’s Birthday cake


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 11, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 5, 2019)

Made chocolate almond fudge.
 Will be making mint chocolate fudge this evening  also but either I lost the mint extract or didn’t buy it yet...  and it was voted fudge of the month... I need a few more things I on my plate I guess


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 9, 2019)

More fudge. Mint chocolate
It’s yummy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)

I can't  vist your postings  anymore...i always gain weight...yummy


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 20, 2019)

Easter makings Jelly bean fudge and chocolate pie also made lemonade fudge...  it’s absolutely delicious


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 20, 2019)

Lemonade fudge is another thing I have never heard of but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Lemonade fudge is another thing I have never heard of but it sounds interesting.



X2


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 20, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Lemonade fudge is another thing I have never heard of but it sounds interesting.


It's really yummy... really tastes like lemonade.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 24, 2019)

I did make a cake for Kinzey’s birthday... just didn’t bake much this year. Today we’ll make our Christmas cookies, fudge and a pie.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 25, 2020)

Unicorn cookie cake for my daughter’s 8th birthday


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2020)

Too cute!!


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 15, 2020)

That looks delicious!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 15, 2020)

German Chocolate?  No matter what it is it looks great!


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 15, 2020)

yes german chocolate. make a couple a year... both DH and DS's favorite. I cheated and bough premade chocolate frosting though.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2021)

I


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 23, 2021)

She's going to love that!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 23, 2021)

I have just been 'flicking' through your baking triumphs,  So many of them that I love.....and taken me so long to see this thread.

Crikey, I'm feeling hungry.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2021)

Artistry in frosting! That’s almost too pretty to eat!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 23, 2021)

This was my dd2 from December
Guess I forgot to post it


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2021)

A rainbow cake! My 2 little granddaughters would love that!


----------

